# Speeding query



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Bah!

Drove to Spain over past 2 days and am bound to have got tickets as twice I passed under those gantries on the motorway and I was doing 140kmh instead of the 120mph

No excuses, my fault, just bad driving

Now my question is with my car being my UK one how do I sort out the speeding tickets which will undoubtedly be winding their way towards me? Is there a site I can get the required info and then go sheepishly to the authorities to pay 

Cheers folks

Dopey Driver Rabbitcat


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

If you're not physically stopped I'm not sure there's any problem is there. Are you sure the cameras were activated at that time? Not sure you'd get a ticket in the post at the UK address. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Think I read its sent to U.K. address but just wondering how I can check price, payment procedure etc


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Think I read its sent to U.K. address but just wondering how I can check price, payment procedure etc


Is it a UK plated vehicle or a Spanish one?


If Spanish, then you can look it up on BESCAMULTAS.es with your Spanish reg number and your NIE.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Last year Rabbit, I got two tickets for the same day with the same camera and they're not the first I've had. The tickets arrived at my place in the UK and I went to the DGT site ( I have a link saved on my lap top , I'll check and post later) I paid the fine which was €50 each half of the fine if you pay on time. If you are doing really fast you might get points but I was just 4 kph away from that.

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Roy C said:


> Last year Rabbit, I got two tickets for the same day with the same camera and they're not the first I've had. The tickets arrived at my place in the UK and I went to the DGT site ( I have a link saved on my lap top , I'll check and post later) I paid the fine which was €50 each half of the fine if you pay on time. If you are doing really fast you might get points but I was just 4 kph away from that.
> 
> https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/


.... or here

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites-y-multas/alguna-multa/alguna-multa-en/not-stopped/


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Is it a UK plated vehicle or a Spanish one?
> 
> 
> If Spanish, then you can look it up on BESCAMULTAS.es with your Spanish reg number and your NIE.


Think you have made a typo in the web address. You probably mean buscamultas.com, Buscador de multas independiente
Very good site. It alerted me to a fine on a car that I had traded in! The garage had not properly transferred ownership but they were able to sort it out for me very quickly and, of course, I didn't have to pay the fine.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The Skipper said:


> Think you have made a typo in the web address. You probably mean buscamultas.com, Buscador de multas independiente
> Very good site. It alerted me to a fine on a car that I had traded in! The garage had not properly transferred ownership but they were able to sort it out for me very quickly and, of course, I didn't have to pay the fine.


both work just fine http://buscamultas.es/


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

What's the speed limit in Kiribati? :car:


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

On lap top and it's this one!

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites-y-multas/alguna-multa/pago-de-multas/


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Double post.


----------

